

E-Ink vs Tablets: Bright Tablets Help Bad Eyes Read Faster - Egregore
http://www.technewsdaily.com/15449-bright-tablets-help-bad-eyes-read-faster.html

======
Egregore
I prefer to read non technical books on my phone - it fits better in my hand.

